# scrapping a car



## mooney76 (30 Sep 2008)

We have a second hand car that is almost run into the ground and want to get rid of it. What is the best way  to get rid of the car


----------



## starlite68 (1 Oct 2008)

i think there is an add in the "buy and sell" looking for scrap cars if thats any help.


----------



## Simeon (1 Oct 2008)

Or else go to those people in Marrowbone Lane and they'll take it away for E35. A branch of DCC I think.


----------



## michaelm (1 Oct 2008)

mooney76 said:


> What is the best way  to get rid of the car


Cars can be scrapped for free under the ELV Directive. Repak has a list of approved facilities [broken link removed] but I suspect that it is less than exhaustive and that your local authority should be able to point you at such a facility.  I've scrapped a car at the Kilcock facility; a free and painless transaction.


----------



## angel12 (8 Oct 2008)

No idea if there are any figures for this, but recycling of cars is down to a pretty good fine art these days, with something like 80-95% of material reclaimed.

Of course, reclaiming the materials and building the new car also takes masses of energy, so it all depends on how much you use the car and how close you were to the tax brackets. 

In the short term this effect of people scrapping 'good' cars for new cars is obviously harmful, but 10 years down the line it will have almost certainly been a net saving measure.


----------



## Red (8 Oct 2008)

Some local Fire Brigade branches will take the car off you and use it for  training purposes with their cutting car machinery etc


----------



## joeysully (9 Oct 2008)

what kind of car is it 
put it on adverts.ie 

someone will take it off you


----------



## angel12 (10 Dec 2008)

Which car you bought,were you purchased in junk car or scrap car shop?


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

angel12 said:


> Which car you bought,were you purchased in junk car or scrap car shop?




mmm interesting - post of the week me thinks  nice one for dragging out an old post


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

joeysully said:


> what kind of car is it
> put it on adverts.ie
> 
> someone will take it off you



That might not be a good thing. If the car is unsafe in any way, the vendor can be exposed to considerable liability.


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

If a car that is sold "as is", the seller cannot be held responsible or liable for anything - unless he/she sold it to a minor


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

joeysully said:


> If a car that is sold "as is", the seller cannot be held responsible or liable for anything - unless he/she sold it to a minor



That is a misleading oversimplification. See 

I would add that there is also an ethical consideration involved.


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

agreed but it also states 
(3) Subsection (2) of this section shall not apply where—
[GA] 
*( a ) it is agreed between the seller and the buyer that the vehicle is not intended for use in the condition in which it is to be delivered to the buyer under the contract, and*
[GA] 
*( b ) a document consisting of a statement to that effect is signed by or on behalf of the seller and the buyer and given to the buyer prior to or at the time of such delivery, and*
[GA] 
 ( _c_ ) it is shown that the agreement referred to in paragraph (_a_) is fair and reasonable.


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

So, as I said, saying that "If a car that is sold "as is", the seller cannot be held responsible or liable for anything" is a misleading oversimplification, and what I previously said "If the car is unsafe in any way, the vendor can be exposed to considerable liability." is true.


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

yes again agree 100% if the seller does not disclose information about any known defects in the car. 

However the OP is wanting to get rid of a car that he has no further use for. I don't think he would have any worries posting an add online to advertise the car for parts or repair specifying its problems and no court in Ireland would judge against him in the case of a claim. 

I recently purchased an old car that was sold as for parts or repair - the seller told me the defects that the car had - i was happy to buy it off him. if i drove it away and crashed into a wall because of the defect then i couldn't go back and make a claim from him - nor could i make a claim for a defect that the seller had no knowledge of at all.


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

joeysully said:


> I recently purchased an old car that was sold as for parts or repair - the seller told me the defects that the car had - i was happy to buy it off him. if i drove it away and crashed into a wall because of the defect then i couldn't go back and make a claim from him - nor could i make a claim for a defect that the seller had no knowledge of at all.



That's a very loose interpretation of the law -- the law you actually quoted here. You need the written agreement of the purchaser, and the very fact of the buyer driving the car away might obviate that agreement because the necessary condition that "the vehicle is not intended for use in the condition in which it is to be delivered to the buyer" is clearly a sham.

A vendor cannot avoid liability on the basis of not having knowledge of a defect.


----------



## joeysully (10 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> A vendor cannot avoid liability on the basis of not having knowledge of a defect.



so taking a private sale into account if i were to sell a car that unknowingly had a rusted brake line. I didn't know because the car was sitting in my driveway for 6 months previous to the sale and i had not looked under it. the buyer agrees that the car is bought as is and has been told that the car is sitting for 6 months. so he drives it away and the brake line fails and he crashed into another car. then i would be liable for the damages ? 
I think not!


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

joeysully said:


> so taking a private sale into account if i were to sell a car that unknowingly had a rusted brake line. I didn't know because the car was sitting in my driveway for 6 months previous to the sale and i had not looked under it. the buyer agrees that the car is bought as is and has been told that the car is sitting for 6 months. so he drives it away and the brake line fails and he crashed into another car. then i would be liable for the damages ?
> I think not!



Think again. When you get around to thinking that you almost certainly would be liable, stop there.


----------

